# Roof Light and Arial



## 119834 (Jan 26, 2009)

My Heki Light has some movement in it and while driving it shakes do you have a solution? 
Also on the arial you can tilt to get the best reception but the little handle is very stiff, what can be done to make it easier?

_(Mod Note. You are wasting your free posts Mur.

If you realise you have posted in the wrong forum, just ask and one of us will move it for you. It's no problem at all.  

Duplicated posts just cause a lot of confusion.)_


----------



## 108182 (Nov 8, 2007)

Heki roofs lights are a real pain but can you put small wedge in?


----------

